# funcionamiento circuito scr



## Jadacuor (Ago 19, 2010)

hola, resulta que buscando en la red un circuito de un cargador de baterias, encontre este, y no entiendo muy bien el funcionamiento, ademas no se si cumple con lo que deseo (que la corriente que se le suministre a la bateria sea inversamente proporcional a la carga de esta misma, para no acortar el tiempo de vida) por ello acudo a uds, si alguien sabe como funciona el circuito y/o si me sirve para lo que dije anteriormente..

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> hola, resulta que buscando en la red un circuito de un cargador de baterias, encontre este, y no entiendo muy bien el funcionamiento, ademas no se si cumple con lo que deseo (*que la corriente que se le suministre a la bateria sea inversamente proporcional a la carga de esta misma,* para no acortar el tiempo de vida) por ello acudo a uds, si alguien sabe como funciona el circuito y/o si me sirve para lo que dije anteriormente..
> 
> de antemano muchas gracias


La corriente de carga es la que entrega el transformador durante todo el ciclo de carga, corriente constante.
Lo único de particular de ese cargador es que al llegar a cierta tensión de batería se corta el ciclo de carga.


----------



## Jadacuor (Ago 19, 2010)

muchas gracias fogonazo, ¿habria posibilidad de aplicarle un pwm al gate para controlar el ancho de pulso? o como puedo variar el angulo de disparo en funcion del voltaje de la bateria?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> muchas gracias fogonazo, ¿habria posibilidad de aplicarle un pwm al gate para controlar el ancho de pulso? o como puedo variar el angulo de disparo en funcion del voltaje de la bateria?


No a un SCR, si puede ser a un MOSFET.

Si la batería a cargar no es "Grande" podrías emplear un *LM317* como generador de corriente constante para la carga (Ver datasheet)
*Grande* significa corriente de carga "Alta"


----------



## Jadacuor (Ago 19, 2010)

pero al angulo de disparo no es acaso controlable en los tiristores? corrijame si estoy mal



> Si la batería a cargar no es "Grande" podrías emplear un LM317 como generador de corriente constante para la carga (Ver datasheet)
> Grande significa corriente de carga "Alta"



es una bateria de automovil 12v 50Ah


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> pero al angulo de disparo no es acaso controlable en los tiristores? corrijame si estoy mal


Si, pero no, aunque no pero si, ¿ Esta claro ?

Con un SCR puedes hacer un regulador de intensidad variando el ángulo de disparo respecto de la tensión, pero no sería un regulador PWM ya que no manejas el corte de la conducción, esta corta cuando se da la condición de corriente sobre el SCR = 0



> es una bateria de automovil 12v 50Ah


¿ Y que régimen de carga estas necesitando (Amperes) ?


----------



## Jadacuor (Ago 19, 2010)

> ¿ Y que régimen de carga estas necesitando (Amperes) ?


 se refiere al tiempo en que deseo que se cargue la bateria?... si es asi pues creo que estoy limitado al transformador que tengo que es de 3 amp (estaria bien o es muy poco?)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> se refiere al tiempo en que deseo que se cargue la bateria?... si es asi pues creo que estoy limitado al transformador que tengo que es de 3 amp (estaria bien o es muy poco?)


Está bien para una carga lenta.
Con un *LM350* puedes hacer un cargador a corriente constante de 3A.

Si a este le agregas un comparador de tensión que detecte el voltaje de carga "Plena" de tu batería puedes hacer un cargador automático.


----------



## Jadacuor (Ago 19, 2010)

bueno, muchas gracias fogonazo... entonces si quiero usar el scr  debo utilizarlo tal como esta en el circuito que adjunte. (realmente es que tengo que hacer la aplicacion con el scr). lo del control de corriente era algo que yo le queria agregar pero si no se puede pues lo voy a hacer asi no mas... de nuevo muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Jadacuor (Ago 29, 2010)

hola.... modifique un poco el primer circuito para que este solo funcionara cuando la bateria estuviera conectada y pues anda perfecto... lo unico es que no he podido es hacer que se desactive el scr (pare de cargar) cuando la bateria alcanze mas o menos los 13,5V ( por el momento esa funcion la hace el pulsador).
ya intenté con un zener de 10V y otro scr para que desactive al primero (como en el primer circuito) pero no me ha funcionado; tambien intente con un comparador con una referencia fija de 12.7 (zener de 12V + diodo) pero este pulso no me desactiva el scr (el comparador lo alimente con VDC =  diodo para separar del circuito de carga y un capacitor en paralelo, unos 22VDC)
asi que heme aqui de nuevo en busca de ideas que ustedes con su experiencia y conocimiento me podran brindar..........

muchas gracias de antemano..


----------



## Palvulito (Sep 4, 2010)

¿Que SCR puedo usar para usarlo como interruptpr controlado para una señal rectificada?


----------



## Jadacuor (Sep 4, 2010)

que vas a manejar (cuanta corriente, potencia)?
hay que ser mas explicito!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2010)

Palvulito dijo:


> ¿Que SCR puedo usar para usarlo como interruptpr controlado para una señal rectificada?



¿ No te parece que deberías aclarar algo mas sobre la señal que quieres controlar ?


----------



## Palvulito (Sep 4, 2010)

la señal que quiero controlar es una onda rectificada que sale de un puente de diodos y con un voltaje de9v para que solo me de la mitad del ciclo


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 4, 2010)

Palvulito dijo:


> la señal que quiero controlar es una onda rectificada que sale de un puente de diodos y con un voltaje de9v para que solo me de la mitad del ciclo


Por lo visto para vos el orden de magnitud de la corriente no significa nada  .

Ante la duda, es mejor no quedarse corto --> Ponele este. Si llega a quedar chico no te hagas drama que hay mas grandes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> .....Ante la duda, es mejor no quedarse corto --> Ponele este. Si llega a quedar chico no te hagas drama que hay mas grandes.



Yo pensé en escribir algo muy, muy similar, de solo de 220A, pero debo mantener la "Seriedad"


----------

